# Better to die, than to live broke!



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with. 

There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life. 

In the thread, I post letters to companies.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

A sad situation to be in for sure, but I personally think life is what you make it. We’ve had money, now we live on a very small fixed income and I’m not miserable about it. Instead of enjoying the finer things in life, we now enjoy the simple things and actually find sitting on a park bench watching the sun come up over lake michigan, with a cup of coffee by my side, much more enjoyable than a whole lot of other stuff I have done in my life. It costs me nothing and makes my heart sing. I know this sounds very pollyanna like, but it’s true. You can find happiness in someone else’s smile if you look for it. But that is me and I don’t know what situation you are in mentally and physically.  I would be more than happy to be your friend on here if that helps


----------



## Wren (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.
> 
> In the thread, I post letters to companies.


I feel sad for anybody compelled to write something like this, especially at this time of year, 

Welcome to Senior Forums, sending  my best wishes that things improve for you soon.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.
> 
> In the thread, I post letters to companies.


What do you mean when you say, “In the thread, I post letters to companies.”  ???


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome. You are in the right place, if you need an ear to hear you, and somewhere to write down your thoughts, feelings and frustrations. We are good listeners .. and also good at offering suggestions.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.
> 
> In the thread, I post letters to companies.


You can find good friends on here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow
Sure you are not pulling someone's leg with that post that makes no sense????????????


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

It does make sense.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2020)

Now you tell me. I’ve been having so much fun, I forgot I was broke.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't find being broke to be fun or a life worth living.


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 14, 2020)

Take a deep breath look around you people are dying of Covid that want to live ..

Today is a new day enjoy it take care.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.
> 
> In the thread, I post letters to companies.


Well, it depends  your definition of a good person.  I’ve met lots of good people on here.  These good people don’t always agree with me and may not recognize my wonderfulness, but they are still good people. 

We just moved to this neighborhood when the virus hit, (the horrors of TP deprivation still haunt me), and only lived in the apartment before this house for three months, so no friends  either.  Even if we had friends not seeing anyone because of the virus.  The friends we had before have dropped by the way side.  We do have family, though.  We mostly see one son.

We have no money, our money pit of a house takes it all.  But since there is no place to go and nothing to do, we are at least dry and as warm as we can afford in the money pit.  Covered in blankets and sweaters and flannel pj”s, watching tv, coloring, playing a computer game, walking around the house. Busy, busy, busy.

I am threatened by the virus every day.  So, what’s your story?  @Idon’t know:  why do you feel the way you feel?

Welcome to the forum


----------



## terry123 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome and sorry you feel as you do.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Welcome.  I'm sorry to hear that your life is so negative and hopeless at this point in time.  If you're in the US I would certainly agree that our society makes it very difficult to do much more than minimally survive if you're broke.  I do hope that you are able to find a way to make life worth living.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't have a story.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I don't have a story.


Everyone has a story.  You say you are broke.   Broke means you had money, but no longer have money.  Plus unless you using a borrowed computer you at least have a phone or computer to use, a place to use it, and possible access to a place to live at this current time.

Lots of people on the forum no longer have family or no longer have family they choose to see.  Lots of people on the forum have very little money, or very little discretionary money, or both.  You obviously value your life but feel others don’t.  Who are the others?  What’s the story with them?  Who cares more about money than the value of your life?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

"Who cares more about money than the value of your life"

Anybody, everyone, and you. 

If I asked you, anybody and everyone for money they always say no.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I don't find being broke to be fun or a life worth living.


I won't try to talk you out of that view.  As a matter of fact, I can sympathize.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> If I asked you, anybody and everyone for money they always say no.


Of course they say no!  Have you tried a GoFundMe page?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

But why would they say no?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> But why would they say no?


You're killing me!  Why would they say yes?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Today I wrote cryptic letters to, 

Police
Newspapers
Banks
Laptop Companies
Mobile Phone Companies


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.
> 
> *In the thread, I post letters to companies.*


What do you mean?  What threads?  What companies?  What are the letters about?  Please help us to understand.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Care to share what you wrote?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You're killing me!  Why would they say yes?


Because they value life (and in this case my life) more than they value money.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Because they value life (and in this case my life) more than they value money.


We are not from the same planet, I guess.  Also think:  maybe "they" are hypocrites and don't mean what they say?


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2020)

You say you wrote cryptic letters, and now you're making cryptic posts here.  No one can offer you any sensible conversation if you won't simply tell us what's going on with you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Today I wrote cryptic letters to,
> 
> Police
> Newspapers
> ...


Why Cryptic...why don't you write what you mean if you feel so strongly about things ?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Why Cryptic...why don't you write what you mean if you feel so strongly about things ?


Maybe he'd get arrested with his true meaning.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Autumn said:


> You say you wrote cryptic letters, and now you're making cryptic posts here.  No one can offer you any sensible conversation if you won't simply tell us what's going on with you.



I have no money. I need money. Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I have no money. I need money. Hope that clears it up for you.


You know, someone who asks for money must give something in return, like being charming.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Why Cryptic...why don't you write what you mean if you feel so strongly about things ?


 
If I write what I mean I get ignored.
If I write cryptic letters I get ignored.

It doesn't matter what I write.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Autumn said:


> No one can offer you any sensible conversation if you won't simply tell us what's going on with you.



Nothing is going on with me. I live alone. No TV or internet. Nothing. I sit in isolation staring at a wall. I sleep. Nothing. Nothing to do. Just waiting for death. Simple nothing.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

I am concerned about your emotional well-being, I hope you are not considering suicide. There have been times in my life when I was very poor, it sucked. Being without family etc is very difficult also, particularly during the plague, However, there are some compassionate people here who will listen to you and try to help. There are those of us who do care about other people, even strangers. We are all part of the human family.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2020)

How are you posting here (on the Internet) without Internet?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Money is the only help at this point.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Devi said:


> How are you posting here (on the Internet) without Internet?



Free WiFi on street.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Idontknow said:
> 
> 
> > Money is the only help at this point.
> ...


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Then I'll just take 3 sleeping tablets. And sleep. Wait. Do nothing. Wait for death like waiting for a bus.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Nothing is going on with me. I live alone. No TV or internet. Nothing. I sit in isolation staring at a wall. I sleep. Nothing. Nothing to do. *Just waiting for death*. Simple nothing.


I really understand.  So many times I say to myself "I'm just wasting time till time wastes me" and other clever sayings along those lines.  I know deep depression and I know all about being too broke to enjoy stuff.  If you're being serious, there are many loving people here.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Then I'll just take 3 sleeping tablets. And sleep. Wait. Do nothing. Wait for death like waiting for a bus.


3?  3 won't do a thing.  I've got 300 saved up.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Money is the only help at this point.


So.  Are you asking us for money?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, I have been very poor in my life.  One year we only made 3000 dollars for the whole year.  I washed our clothes in the bathtub because I could not afford a quarter for the machine.  We had one child at that time.  But we still had fun.  Went to park etc.  I/we never asked anyone for money.

Later, when we had two children and still short of cash we collected cans and took them to the center to get food money.  Got lots of I’ve been poor stories.  But I never asked anyone for money, people work hard for money.  They need their money so why would I ask them for it.

If you are THAT needy there are social services, food stamps, lodging, food banks, etc. and there are still jobs to be had everywhere.  If you are a vet, you can get help as well.  We have all gone, or at least some of us have, to McDonald’s, paid a buck for a coke, and used free WiFi.  

You want to be all mysterious?  Fine. You wrote all these letters? Fine.  We have offered to listen, we all know how to listen.  So, once again, what is your story?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 3?  3 won't do a thing.  I've got 300 saved up.


Wrong place, deleted


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Then I'll just take 3 sleeping tablets. And sleep. Wait. Do nothing. Wait for death like waiting for a bus.


    I am a therapist, I know a bit about depression and how it can take over your life, convince you that all is hopeless. If you give up, we can’t help you. If you are willing to reach out perhaps there is something other than money that could give you hope. Also, perhaps it is time to consider getting some medical assistance, such as antidepressants. For some people, they can be very helpful.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Nothing wrong with asking for money as long as you understand the answer may be 'No.'


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I have no money. I need money. Hope that clears it up for you.


I have money, I need more money, I always need money as does everyone else.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 3?  3 won't do a thing.  I've got 300 saved up.


@Pepper what?  What are you saying?  You have 300 sleeping pills saved up?  For what, what the heck.  The fact is killing yourself via pills is very unreliable.  Take too few, you are fine.  Take too many and you end up throwing up, getting your stomach pumped, a very sore throat, and a stay at the county hospital.

Then there is the you took enough, but not enough problem where your miNd is jello but your body is still pumping along.    Pills are just not the way to go.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 14, 2020)

Sounds like someone's doing time. What did you do man?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I have no money. I need money. Hope that clears it up for you.





Judycat said:


> Sounds like someone's doing time. What did you do man?


says he/she is using ''street internet'' so can't be incarcerated... I think it's all a total wind-up... you can't use the internet if you have no money.. no internet is free...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @Pepper  Pills are just not the way to go.


Oh no, I guess it's the roof then!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

If I'm wrong I apologize, but I smell a troll.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Here in Canada, you can access free internet in places such as McDonalds,  except not at the moment due to Covid.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Here in Canada, you can access free internet in places such as McDonalds,  except not at the moment due to Covid.


There's plenty of free wifi here too.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> says he/she is using ''street internet'' so can't be incarcerated... I think it's all a total wind-up... you can't use the internet if you have no money.. no internet is free...


Yes it is.  Stand outside a McDonald’s or other places or a neighbor didn’t lock their wifi.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

To connect to free Wifi, doesn't one need to have a phone with an internet connectable phone? I don't even have that. I'm sorry to say @StarSong  - you may be correct.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 14, 2020)

I need money too. I'm sad and bored. Send me some.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Oh no, I guess it's the roof then!


Except if you fall on a car, or into a large trash container, and it depends how high the roof is


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I need money too. I'm sad and bored. Send me some.


NO


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I need money too. I'm sad and bored. Send me some.


Sorry, can’t afford the postage.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it is.  Stand outside a McDonald’s or other places or a neighbor didn’t lock their wifi.


you still have to have something to connect onto it... ..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you still have to have something to connect onto it... ..


Well if he can type here he has a phone, so he/she has money.  He has a room to stare at a wall in, broke is not necessarily poor.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Perhaps he has a laptop. We do not know if his present circumstances
 are something new in his life. It could be a remnant of a non broke past. Anyway, my primary concern is his mental well-being. I am not comfortable in assuming that none of this is real.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> I am a therapist, I know a bit about depression and how it can take over your life, convince you that all is hopeless. If you give up, we can’t help you. If you are willing to reach out perhaps there is something other than money that could give you hope. Also, perhaps it is time to consider getting some medical assistance, such as antidepressants. For some people, they can be very helpful.



Ive been on escitalopram for 4 years.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Ive been on escitalopram for 4 years.


So have I, for somewhat longer. It works well for me. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> .  So, once again, what is your story?


 I don't have a story.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> So have I, for somewhat longer. It works well for me. I hope it works well for you.


I have no idea what they are supposed to do. I've seen no changes during those 4 years.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I have no idea what they are supposed to do. I've seen no changes during those 4 years.


   Perhaps it is time to try a different medication. It is possible your present medication may be affecting your mood in a negative way


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I have no idea what they are supposed to do. I've seen no changes during those 4 years.


If there is no change, then you may need another med. If you are depressed, they should help.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Nothing wrong with asking for money as long as you understand the answer may be 'No.'


Okay. Fine. Then what to talk about? What to do?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps it is time to try a different medication. It is possible your present medication may be affecting your mood in a negative way


I've been on many different ones over a 14 year period.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> The world has nothing to offer me. I've no family or friends. I've no job. I've no money. The world has nothing to threatening me with.
> 
> There are no good people left. People care more about money than the value of my life.



There's plenty of good folks
There's plenty of people that are worse off....but very happy

Git yer head outa yer hind end and look around


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> There's plenty of good folks
> There's plenty of people that are worse off....but very happy
> 
> Git yer head outa yer hind end and look around


And what would I be looking for? I see trees, clouds, rubbish, roads, lights...and?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I've been on many different ones over a 14 year period.


   That could very frustrating. What advice have your doctors given you about managing your depression?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> That could very frustrating. What advice have your doctors given you about managing your depression?


Nothing. Just tablets.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Where do you live, as in which country? Medical care often varies from one country to the next.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)

"_And what would I be looking for? I see trees, clouds, rubbish, roads, lights...and_?"

Money. Huge bags of money, on every street corner. Just go to Troll St. for the biggest bag, or post your address here and I'll send you a large check.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow, just wow. I am a psychologist and I wouldn‘t risk making that assumption.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

What to talk about?

What to do?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> What to talk about?
> 
> What to do?


   I must start work soon, but I would suggest seeing if u can talk to a doctor about your meds not working. Perhaps they can also suggest what services may be available for you to help manage your depression. Since I don’t know if you live in a country which has universal healthcare, I don’t know what outreach services might be a good fit for your needs.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

I've exhausted all avenues with the doctors.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I've exhausted all avenues with the doctors.


   What does that mean?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

They would rather see someone commit suicide before they would ever offer money.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> What does that mean?


Meaning I've talked to the doctors and all the services they provide.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> What does that mean?


    Have you discussed your ongoing depression and what options as well as pills may be available? I will talk to you later. Time for me to talk to my clients. I truly hope that you can find some hope. I have been where you are.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Have you discussed your ongoing depression and what options as well as pills may be available?


Yes.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> They would rather see someone commit suicide before they would ever offer money.


Are you employable? Are you on welfare? Do you have housing? Where do you live? Are you male or female? If you aren't forthcoming, we can't help you.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> They would rather see someone commit suicide before they would ever offer money.


    It would be a violation of their professional ethics to give you money. I can’t offer my clients money either, I would lose my license.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Meaning I've talked to the doctors and all the services they provide.


    What advice did you receive?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> What advice did you receive?


Nothing. No advice was given. Just tablets.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2020)

First thing is to figure out whose fault it is that you have no money or friends.

Now look in a mirror and tell that guy to pull up his big boy pants and try earning money the way the rest of us do.

And there's that old saying- "if you want to have a friend you have to be a friend."

I'd wish you good luck but you  shouldn't depend on luck.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Are you employable? Are you on welfare? Do you have housing? Where do you live? Are you male or female? If you aren't forthcoming, we can't help you.


Yes I'm on welfare.
Yes I have housing.
Ireland 
Male.
No I'm not employable.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> We just define help different hbh
> Nothing. No advice was given. Just tablets.


   I am confused, I thought you and the doctor had discussed your options. I am going to work now. I will be back later.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Yes I'm on welfare.
> Yes I have housing.
> Ireland
> Male.
> No I'm not employable.


Is there somewhere you can be with others, perhaps in your situation, where you can connect with people? No family, then?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> First thing is to figure out whose fault it is that you have no money or friends.
> 
> Now look in a mirror and tell that guy to pull up his big boy pants and try earning money the way the rest of us do.
> 
> ...


To be honest I never wanted friends.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Is there somewhere you can be with others, perhaps in your situation, where you can connect with people? No family, then?


No I don't have family.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> To be honest I never wanted friends.


It's a lonely path you choose to travel.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> It's a lonely path you choose to travel.


It's been established in the thread that Human life is cheap. I care about other people's lives as much as they care about mine. £0. No value.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> It's been established in the thread that Human life is cheap. I care about other people's lives as much as they care about mine. £0. No value.


    If that is the case, why are we trying to help you, a stranger? An angry one, at that? Eek, client time, phone ringing


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

**


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> If that is the case, why are we trying to help you, a stranger? An angry one, at that? Eek, client time, phone ringing


I told him he'd have to at least be charming!


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> If that is the case, why are we trying to help you, a stranger? An angry one, at that? Eek, client time, phone ringing


We define help different. You have your perception of what you believe help to be ignoring what I have in fact said what would actually be help to me.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2020)

No life has any value? Then why try to reach out on an internet forum, to strangers, for money?

You are very clever. It's hard to buy you are not employable.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Because money has value.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> We define help different. You have your perception of what you believe help to be ignoring what I have in fact said what would actually be help to me.


   I in no way ignored you. I simply said I don’t have the money. If that is the only help you will accept, with regret, I cannot help you. Now I must serve those I can help. I wish you the best.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Ive been on escitalopram for 4 years.


That was Very Bad for me.  I lost my temper a lot on it, was very grouchy & anxious, and went around looking for trouble.  Maybe it has a bad effect on you too.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> I in no way ignored you. I simply said I don’t have the money. If that is the only help you will accept, with regret, I cannot help you. Now I must serve those I can help. I wish you the best.


True. Me and you would have very little to say to each other.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Because money has value.


A lot of money, yes.  Millions, I mean.  Otherwise, chump change.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That was Very Bad for me.  I lost my temper a lot on it, was very grouchy & anxious, and went around looking for trouble.  Maybe it has a bad effect on you too.


Lack of money does that to me.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> Lack of money does that to me.


Me too.  I would be much happier if I had money.   Make that happy.  Only my grandson makes me happy.  Don't see him every day.  Once, twice a week, I'm happy.  Yes, lack of money is a bad thing.  Folks with enough don't see it that way.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 14, 2020)

I read through this thread, and saw a number of good suggestions for someone who is having issues with depression, etc.....but the thing that strikes me is before a person can improve their situation, they must be willing to "Try".  That does Not appear to be the case with the OP.  However, I noted that this individual claims to be from Ireland, and doing some basic searching shows that there are facilities in that nation where help is available.  Here's just one example.....

https://www.mentalhealthireland.ie/need-help-now/

When I read through topics such as this, I recall the old saying...."God Helps Those Who Help Themselves".


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

So what to do? What to talk about?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Don M. said:


> When I read through topics such as this, I recall the old saying...."God Helps Those Who Help Themselves".


Sometimes one can't help themselves.  That's when we pitch in.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> So what to do? What to talk about?


Know any jokes?
Who is your favorite rock group?  Don't say U2


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> "_And what would I be looking for? I see trees, clouds, rubbish, roads, lights...and_?"
> 
> Money. Huge bags of money, on every street corner. Just go to Troll St. for the biggest bag, or post your address here and I'll send you a large check.


Send me one first, I need a new roof


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I don't find being broke to be fun or a life worth living.


Is it possible that your negative attitude is putting up a barrier to friendship?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> They would rather see someone commit suicide before they would ever offer money.


Who is this they you keep talking about?  I have a total care disabled son and a son with Down’s syndrome, both of them work and earn money.  Why can’t you work?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Me too.  I would be much happier if I had money.   Make that happy.  Only my grandson makes me happy.  Don't see him every day.  Once, twice a week, I'm happy.  Yes, lack of money is a bad thing.  Folks with enough don't see it that way.


 No one ever thinks they have enough money.   Money only has value in terms of what it can buy otherwise it’s just paper, kindling for a fire.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Know any jokes?
> Who is your favorite rock group?  Don't say U2


I don't know. Not sure.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> No one ever thinks they have enough money.  * Money only has value in terms of what it can buy* otherwise it’s just paper, kindling for a fire.


Well, duh, Aneeda.  I'd buy a car, a parking space, and someone to help me go back to England so @hollydolly  & I can go to the next Glastonbury Music Festival.  If we ever have Music Festivals again.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who is this they you keep talking about?  I have a total care disabled son and a son with Down’s syndrome, both of them work and earn money.  Why can’t you work?


1. Anybody I ask.
2. I used to work and it was bad for my mental health.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I don't know. Not sure.


Think, man, think.  Okay, not your favorite, but some you like.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Think, man, think.  Okay, not your favorite, but some you like.


I don't have any tbh.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't know what to do tonight.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> I don't have any tbh.


tbh?  What kind of music do you like?  Maybe Rock's not your thing.  As for what to do tonight, what did you do last night?  What did I do last night?  Same old, same old.  Took THC, ate, played with cats, watched TV.  Bet you don't have cats.  Bet you don't have a telly.


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> tbh?  What kind of music do you like?  Maybe Rock's not your thing.  As for what to do tonight, what did you do last night?  What did I do last night?  Same old, same old.  Took THC, ate, played with cats, watched TV.  Bet you don't have cats.  Bet you don't have a telly.


You're right. Those cost money. I don't have TV or pets. I overdosed on sleeping tablets last night.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2020)

@Idontknow
Overdosed?  Then why are you still here?


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 14, 2020)

Me thinks I smell a troll but maybe not!  I beg to differ.  There are tons of wonderful people out there.  The way I figure is that 95% of the population are decent, good people just trying to get along & live.  The other 5% are the nut cases that become "media darlings" for their 15 minutes of fame.  Happiness comes from within but the accumulation of money.  The Great American Dream of the 3 car garage, a mansion to live in, exotic holidays, a boat/water craft/snow mobile in every driveway is just some evil advertisers way to make you angry because you "ain't got it".  So many wonderful things in life are free.  More money than you really need just makes people suspicious, angry & miserable; often leading to alcohol or drug abuse.  There are tons of books out there illustrating the fact that the accumulation of money or material things is only a temporary fix.  People matter.  Buying junks only makes you more lonely & more miserable in many cases.  It's called "over-shopping".  I'm reading a book right now called "To Buy or Not To Buy" that explains it all.  Finally, stop following the news too close.  It will only make you miserable as the media lives on showing the "garbage of this society".  There are nice, kind, friendly people.  LOL  I'm one for sure & I bet there are million out there just like me but you'll never see me on Fox News nor CBS for a good reason;  I'm just an ordinary guy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> 1. Anybody I ask.
> 2. I used to work and it was bad for my mental health.


Hmm, almost anyone can work, but lots of people won’t work.  My boys work in sheltered conditions.  I am sure they have the shelter work places in Ireland.  Also while working in an office might effect your mental health, I am sure you are capable of picking up trash in a park.

My grandson has mental health issues, he does not care for people, he worked as a janitor.  Why can’t you do janitor type work?  This work does not require much, if any interaction, with people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Well, duh, Aneeda.  I'd buy a car, a parking space, and someone to help me go back to England so @hollydolly  & I can go to the next Glastonbury Music Festival.  If we ever have Music Festivals again.


Hmm, my new name-Duh Aneeda- should I ask seabreeze to officially change it?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

Life is very much like entering data into a computer, you get what you put into it.
Happiness can be found in a smile, in watching the sunset, in waking up pain-free, or coming on here, where people care so very much.

Happiness is not defined by how much money you have, it is an outlook on life.

The choice is yours, with so many people dying from Covid and so many that would gladly hand over all their money just for a chance to live.

Money will come and go, yes it can buy temporary joy, but it can't buy Character, strength, love, generosity, heroism, or life.

By the way, welcome to Senior Forums.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Me thinks I smell a troll but maybe not!  I beg to differ.  There are tons of wonderful people out there.  The way I figure is that 95% of the population are decent, good people just trying to get along & live.  The other 5% are the nut cases that become "media darlings" for their 15 minutes of fame.  Happiness comes from within but the accumulation of money.  The Great American Dream of the 3 car garage, a mansion to live in, exotic holidays, a boat/water craft/snow mobile in every driveway is just some evil advertisers way to make you angry because you "ain't got it".  So many wonderful things in life are free.  More money than you really need just makes people suspicious, angry & miserable; often leading to alcohol or drug abuse.  There are tons of books out there illustrating the fact that the accumulation of money or material things is only a temporary fix.  People matter.  Buying junks only makes you more lonely & more miserable in many cases.  It's called "over-shopping".  I'm reading a book right now called "To Buy or Not To Buy" that explains it all.  Finally, stop following the news too close.  It will only make you miserable as the media lives on showing the "garbage of this society".  There are nice, kind, friendly people.  LOL  I'm one for sure & I bet there are million out there just like me but you'll never see me on Fox News nor CBS for a good reason;  I'm just an ordinary guy.


Yeah, I’m thinking troll as well, but, you know, nothing to do but housework, no where to go but the grocery store and I’ve already been there.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 14, 2020)

Idontknow said:


> You're right. Those cost money. I don't have TV or pets. I overdosed on sleeping tablets last night.


Apparently you are wrong about that.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm curious.  You keep saying that money is the only thing you want or need.  So why didn't you stop posting here as soon as we made it clear that none of us have money to offer you?

May I respectfully suggest that you might also want connection and conversation?  You could certainly get both of those here, if you were a little less 'cryptic'.  Otherwise, why bother with us?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2020)

If I may ask...what is your age?


----------



## Idontknow (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm 36. A person can overdose on tablets and not die. I took about 25 sleeping tablets over a 4 hour period.


----------

